# أول حادث انتحار في 2012 !!!!!!!!!



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*كاتب*

* الحمدلله *
*  اخر ليلة سوف اقضيها فى رحاب الرحمن وختم القراْن *
*  قبل ملاقاة وجه كريم*
*  اللهم بلغنا الشهادة*
*  الميعاد غدا الساعة الثانية عشر  الا عشر دقائق  للاعلان عن اسم الكنيسة والتنفيذ بعدها مباشرة *
*  لكى نثبت لكم اننا لا نعبث او نسخر*
*  الله اكبر والنصر لنا*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

شكله لعب عيال​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

المشهد ده انا شوفته قبل كده 
جابو بروفيل واحد بعد تفجيرات اسكندريه انه كتب الكلام ده 
اعتقد انه نفس الاكونت ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا ..... ادى أخرة قراءة القرآن ......*


----------



## The Antiochian (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*خذوا ما شئتم من دمنا .. وانصرفوا*


----------



## Twin (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*وده والنعمة رأي *
*مجد يكلل مجد ... أهداء لكل مسلم متعصب* 
*ده موضوع جديد ليا لسة كتبه حتي قبل قراية الموضوع ده  *
*في أنتظاركم غداً*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*http://www.facebook.com/pages/اول-حادث-انتحارى-فى-2012-كنيسة-ال-/224178397657250*


----------



## tasoni queena (30 ديسمبر 2011)

واحنا منتظرينكوا


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *http://www.facebook.com/pages/اول-حادث-انتحارى-فى-2012-كنيسة-ال-/224178397657250*




بدور عليه من ساعه​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2011)

المنشور دة فى الصفحه :
​*هل لديك الجراْة ان تذكر اسم كنيستك؟
 ( الشهيد مصعب)*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*طيب يقولنا هيروح انهي كنيسه علشان نسبقه علي هناك 
*​


----------



## BITAR (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*ختم القران ؟
كل دى دفعه تخدها علشان تقتل وتفجر
بلاش الصيدليات تبيع مقويات
وتستبدله بسور القران 
وعجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *طيب يقولنا هيروح انهي كنيسه علشان نسبقه علي هناك
> *​




روح اكتبله اسم كنيستك فى المنشور اللى انا نزلته دة :mus13:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*شوفوا كاتب ايه علي صفحته 
*



*ما اروع اشلاء الكفرة
 اسلموا .... تسلموا*



[YOUTUBE]Zs6b3499cns[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zezza (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*ابعدله عنوان كنيستنا ازاى ؟؟؟!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> روح اكتبله اسم كنيستك فى المنشور اللى انا نزلته دة :mus13:​



* كتبت و مستنيه
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *ابعدله عنوان كنيستنا ازاى ؟؟؟!*




هو منزل منشور فى الصفحه بيقول فيه :
​*هل لديك الجراْة ان تذكر اسم كنيستك؟
 ( الشهيد مصعب)*


----------



## BITAR (30 ديسمبر 2011)

* يابن المجنونه !! انت لسه عايش ؟؟
 انت عامل زى الراجل بتاع اين اين اشيائى ولا ايه ؟؟
 انا مصمم على كلامى برضو وبقولك :
 هيا ايه اشياء امك دى ؟؟؟
 انت ياد مش مت السنه اللى فاتت ؟؟
 بس اقولك حاجه .. بلاش و النبي يبقى يوم راس السنة عشان عاوز اخرج .. عندك السنة طويلة و متقلقش الناس برضو هتتكلم عليك
منقول​
*


----------



## zezza (30 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هو منزل منشور فى الصفحه بيقول فيه :
> ​*هل لديك الجراْة ان تذكر اسم كنيستك؟
> ( الشهيد مصعب)*



*طب بلاش نقطع على بعض :act19:
عايزين نتفق على كنيسة واحدة ... ابدؤا من عندنا *


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *طب بلاش نقطع على بعض :act19:
> عايزين نتفق على كنيسة واحدة ... ابدؤا من عندنا *




هههههه انسى انا كتبت كنيستى من بدرى :fun_lol:​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> * يابن المجنونه !! انت لسه عايش ؟؟
> انت عامل زى الراجل بتاع اين اين اشيائى ولا ايه ؟؟
> انا مصمم على كلامى برضو وبقولك :
> هيا ايه اشياء امك دى ؟؟؟
> ...




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 ديسمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> * يابن المجنونه !! انت لسه عايش ؟؟
> انت عامل زى الراجل بتاع اين اين اشيائى ولا ايه ؟؟
> انا مصمم على كلامى برضو وبقولك :
> هيا ايه اشياء امك دى ؟؟؟
> ...



* والله انا قولت الفيلم ده اتذاع قبل كده 
*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا لسا شايف الصفحة حالاً انا الصراحة اول ما شفت مكنتش قادر امسك نفسي من الضحك الكومينتس بتاعت الناس رائعة ههههههههههههههه *
*بس حلو اوي الراجل ده دلوقتي بدل ما ياخذ مثلا مخدر او شئ لا ياخذ جرعة قران هيبئا مية مية يحطوا بئا القران في حقن علشان مساعدة الناس *
*بس مش عارف ليه مش مصدقه حاسس انه اي كلام*


----------



## zezza (30 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هههههه انسى انا كتبت كنيستى من بدرى :fun_lol:​



*بدأنا بقى :smil8:
عادى انا برضه اسم كنيستى طلع مكتوب 
هو بقى ينقى على مزاجه هههههههه*


----------



## geegoo (30 ديسمبر 2011)

اللينك مش شغال ليه ؟؟


----------



## حبة خردل (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*تم اغلاق الصفحة *


----------



## حبة خردل (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*وعقبال صفحة الامر بالمنكر والنهي عن المعروف*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 ديسمبر 2011)

BITAR قال:


> * يابن المجنونه !! انت لسه عايش ؟؟
> انت عامل زى الراجل بتاع اين اين اشيائى ولا ايه ؟؟
> انا مصمم على كلامى برضو وبقولك :
> هيا ايه اشياء امك دى ؟؟؟
> ...


* ههههههههههههه*
*بصراحة أحسن رد :fun_lol:*
*وياريت الأخ الشهيد مصعب ده *
*يفهم انه مش بمذاجه ولا بإرداته هو ولا أسياده *
*له اى سلطان انه يعمل حاجة فى اى شخص مسيحى *
*طالما دى حاجة بإرادة ربنا أحنا كلنا نتمناها *
*لكن لو بإرداة حاجة كده يطلق عليه إنسان *
*يبقى سفندى :new6:*
*زى مابيقولوه ههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2011)

عمل غيرها

شكلهم عيال بتلعب​


----------



## apostle.paul (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*الصفحة مش موجودة ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

متقول اسم الكنيسة وانت هتلاقى شعب المسيح سيدك وسيد رسولك العرة مستنيك هناك 
*


----------



## بايبل333 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذا جزاء من يقراء القرآن
دعونا نشيع جنازة الجهل ونلقى بها فى المدافن ونهيل التراب عليها لان الجهل يكون الانسان عبداًللطقوس والفرائض العجائزية التى حررنا الفادى يسوع عنهــــــــا 

ولا تنسى سلامات الحور العين والطين  ...فستظلون تحت سلطة الشيطان الذى يستعبدكم ............وهو محمد
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الله هو الفيلم هيعتاد تاني السنه دي كمان
بجد كتر خيرهم انهم بيعرفونا 
ههههههههههههههه


معلش يا زيزا بقي
ميلوا صاحب الموضوع ومن حقه يرشح كنيستنا الاول


بس تفتكر هايجي عندنا يا ميلو

اقوم البس وانزل يعني ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا بطلت اروح في المناسبات بصراحه
بس لو قال هايجي بامانه هانزل


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الصفحه الجديده  هنــــــــــــــــــــــا​
http://www.facebook.com/pages/اول-حادث-انتحارى-فى-2012-كنيسة-ال-/223643914380044


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/اول-حادث-انتحارى-فى-2012-كنيسة-ال-/223643914380044

دا البيدج الجديد ليه


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الله هو الفيلم هيعتاد تاني السنه دي كمان
> بجد كتر خيرهم انهم بيعرفونا
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ما انا مش متعود اروح الكنيسه فى رأس السنه بس قولت لو متأكد انهم جايين عندنا هنزل 

مش اروح على الفاضى وناس غيرنا تنفجر :smile01​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ما انا مش متعود اروح الكنيسه فى رأس السنه بس قولت لو متأكد انهم جايين عندنا هنزل
> 
> مش اروح على الفاضى وناس غيرنا تنفجر :smile01​




طب لو اتاكدت وانت معدي نادي عليا 
مع اني حاسه انه تهويش بس
السنه دي هايعملوا اي شئ عشان مفيش اي حاجه تحصل

عشان يضمنوا الانتخابات في جيبهم
ومش ننسي بقي 
الكل متطوع يحمي الكنائس
كتر خيرهم بجد


----------



## أنجيلا (31 ديسمبر 2011)

عاجل تفجير كنيسة مارمرقس بشبرا قبل قليل

*وكاننا ناقصين لعب العيال ده!!!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسلام بقي عمل كل دا عشان يعلمنا درس
 اننا نحذر الفتنه

والنبي كتر خيره تعب قوي بجد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذا هو الميعاد فأين هو هذا التكتك؟

*​


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *هذا هو الميعاد فأين هو هذا التكتك؟
> 
> *​




اهو 

عاجل تفجير كنيسة مارمرقس بشبرا قبل قليل​


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بصراحة جامدة اوى منه


----------



## zezza (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*خلاويص *


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RXjDY4I_pKw&context=C3026d17ADOEgsToPDskJZRJfJP-_8fSPFav4F0Z2g[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]
[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *خلاويص *


*انا قلبي بيقول .... لسة*

*ربنا يستر*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 ديسمبر 2011)

لا مش خلاويص وهو دا كلام
سنه تفوت علينا بخير من غير الغام
اذا عدي اليوم انهارده بحب وبسلام
اكيد يوم الميلاد هايرسلوا الهديه التمام

ولكننا نثق في من خلق الكون رب الانام
فهو القادر ان يحمي اولاده ويرسل السلام
ويغير القلوب وتصبر العيون خلال تلك الايام
امين امين امين
نثق ونؤمن ان تستطيع يا معين


----------



## tasoni queena (31 ديسمبر 2011)

> *خلاويص *



وانا كمان -حاسة انه لسه 

حتى لو خلص اليوم ده


----------



## Coptic Man (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الصفحة مفرحة في بجد مسلمين كتير مايعرفوش يعني ايه مسلم ومسيحي

وبيحبونا وبنحبهم يارب لاتنكسر هذه الرابطة التي بيننا 

وكل سنة والجميع بخير وانشاء الله هتبقي سنة حلوة علينا كلنا


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2011)

تفائلوا خير 

مافيش حاجه هتحصل​


----------



## zezza (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*ايه التفاؤل ده يا جماعة :t32:
ان شاءالله خير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكله كسل ينزل من البرد ههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*حدش شاف الاخ مصعب يا جماعه 
انا زهقت من الوقفه قدام الكنيسه 
والجو كان سقعه   ومجاش الواكل ناسه
*​


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> *حدش شاف الاخ مصعب يا جماعه
> انا زهقت من الوقفه قدام الكنيسه
> والجو كان سقعه   ومجاش الواكل ناسه
> *​




يابنى طلعت حركه 

ماهو اللى منزل الفيديو اللى نزلته دة فى صفحته​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> يابنى طلعت حركه
> 
> ماهو اللى منزل الفيديو اللى نزلته دة فى صفحته​



* تيب 
نستني غيره السنه الجايه 
يمكن ناخد لقب شهيد :smile01
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2012)

*ايه القرف دا هو ربنا مش هيرحمنا و يتوب علينا بقي...يووووووه*

*عموما دا جايز يكون واحد بيهجص الله اعلم*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (1 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> تفائلوا خير
> 
> مافيش حاجه هتحصل​



*ايه داااااااااااااااااا مارسلينو متفائل هههههههههههه يا نهار احووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووس ههههههههههههه اول مره اشوفك متفائل يا عم*

*طب قولنا بتجيبه منين عشان نبقي زيك:ura1:*

*اول مره اوووووووووووووول مره*​


----------



## جيلان (1 يناير 2012)

هو الفيديو ده كان فيه ايه؟


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يناير 2012)

> *ايه  داااااااااااااااااا مارسلينو متفائل هههههههههههه يا نهار  احووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووس ههههههههههههه اول مره اشوفك  متفائل يا عم*
> 
> *طب قولنا بتجيبه منين عشان نبقي زيك:ura1:*
> 
> *اول مره اوووووووووووووول مره*


انا هقولك على السر يا تروث

الارهابين مش فاضيين يفجروا حاجة

اصلهم مشغولين بحماية الكنايس :smile01


----------



## حبة خردل (1 يناير 2012)

لو حد حمّل الفيديو ياريت يرفعه مرة تانية


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2012)

ده اتحذف والصفحه اتقفلت

هو كان عامل فيديو بيقول فيه انه الموضوع كله موقف يعنى علشان
يشوف معدن المصريين

وفرح اوى بالروح اللى لاقاها يعنى كمسيحيين مكنش هامهم الموت وكمسلمين لاموه بشده على اللى كان عايز يعمله

وبيدعوا الجميع انهم مايصدقوش كل كلمه على النت علشان نص كلام النت كذب واشاعات

وبعد الفيديو نزل تهنئه واعتذر كتير اوى على طريقته فى توصيل المعلومه 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يناير 2012)

الرب يحفظ كل المسيحين


----------

